# [SOLVED] Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working



## Pankie

Hi there. My mic just stopped working.. I'm not sure whats up I haven't had this card for long. How can I config this? Is there a way to check if my Pc is actually recognizing my computer? I know the card's working becuase it can hear what music im playing when i go into the sound recorder but my mic won't work!

Help


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Hi :wave:

Click Start > Programs > Creative > Soundblaster > Restore Defaults.

Also:
Open the surround mixer and set Recording to "Microphone".


----------



## Pankie

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Doesn't work, not even being picked up on windows audio recorder


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Did you try the things I suggested?

Try the mic with another computer to make sure it's OK.

Also . have a look in Control Panel > Sounds and audio devices. The settings should look something like this:


----------



## Pankie

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

I see microphone, but not analog and line2 mic.

Another question. Why is mic muted on yours? And why is it default muted on mine?


----------



## Pankie

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Would you consider remote assistance to help me?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Nevermind the analog mix and line-in.
Mic is "muted" in my computer to work with Skype - don't know why, but it works.

Please keep all questions in this thread. :smile:


----------



## Pankie

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Okay I've done what you've asked me to do. ANything else?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Are you sure the mic is OK and connected to the mic port?

If so, I think you should "play" with the settings (you can always load "defaults" again).

Could you post a screenshot (similar to the one I posted)?

*How to post a screenshot.*


----------



## Pankie

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

The mic level is at 0 > turn it up.
And - click "Advanced" under microphone and check the settings.


----------



## Pankie

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

When i raise the volume it does absolutely nothing and All i here is a bunch of static in my headphones, when I tap my mic i can here the banging on it. Usually keeping it low didn't change anything


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

There's a setting for "Recording" in the Surround mixer.
Make sure it's set to Microphone.


----------



## Pankie

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Sound mixer being that application i have open in the screenshots? I go to recording, It has microphone , Line-In and Wave selected.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

No - go to Start >> Programs >> Creative >> Soundblaster >> Creative Surround mixer.


----------



## Pankie

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Don't Have it ><


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Try "Creative Software AutoUpdate".


----------



## Pankie

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Just a cd burner and media player available for update. Nothing you were talking about. And i updated to the latest drivers, which i already had


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Then I'm out of ideas. :sigh:


----------



## Pankie

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

So what do I do? I've been using this forum for a year and have yet to have a problem fixed..


----------



## Pankie

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Bump!


----------



## Pankie

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Guys. Please help.


----------



## jpaul4

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

I'm having same problem. Mic works fine on other PC and I've updated to latest driver, restored defaults, set to mic in, tried on Windows recorder, but nothing! Any resolution to this problem anywhere?


----------



## steven420

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

I know this thread is a bit old but i was having the exact same problem you guys were with my x-fi card so i went to google to look it up and came across this thread i figured out how to fix it you need to go into the creative volume control program goto the main display and look for the jack icon which looks like this








once in there look under flexi jacks and select microphone then your done!








Hope this helps! im not sure how mine got switched but this worked for me :grin:
:wave:


----------



## fmpfmp

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*



steven420 said:


> I know this thread is a bit old but i was having the exact same problem you guys were with my x-fi card so i went to google to look it up and came across this thread i figured out how to fix it you need to go into the creative volume control program goto the main display and look for the jack icon which looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once in there look under flexi jacks and select microphone then your done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps! im not sure how mine got switched but this worked for me :grin:
> :wave:


Man, thank you so much! I registered at this forum only to say this. Really, change Line In option to Microphone at Creative Mixer program settings resolves the problem at . In XP my Mic was working perfectly, but in with Creative Vista drivers no, because of this option.

More one time, thanks!


----------



## MChat

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*



steven420 said:


> I know this thread is a bit old but i was having the exact same problem you guys were with my x-fi card so i went to google to look it up and came across this thread i figured out how to fix it you need to go into the creative volume control program goto the main display and look for the jack icon which looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once in there look under flexi jacks and select microphone then your done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps! im not sure how mine got switched but this worked for me :grin:
> :wave:


I cannot get my microphone working either. I have tried 2 different headsets, both of which work on a different computer (w/o a SB card) so I know the microphones are good.

When I open the Creative Mixer in "Entertainment Mode" as you have pictured above, there is no "Jacks" icon. No where in any of the settings have I found somewhere to indicate exactly what I have plugged into this stupid "multi-port" thing.

I guess I can always take the SB card out and just re-enable the built in audio on the MotherBoard. It's very tempting cause then I could find out what a highpowered .308 winchester round can do to a worthless sound card.


----------



## jeffm123456789

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

look at that first screenshot. see the window that says recording? well, under microphone, there is a unchecked box. that box is the "input selector". select the box under mic, and the one under midi should automatically uncheck.


----------



## mattkrueg

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Plug your mic into the optical input. Works like a charm. I would point out that if you've turned up a bunch of volume settings - turn those down before you blow out your ears. :wink:


----------



## hoenied

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

I am having the same issue with Windows 7 64 bit. I have a x-fi Titanium Fatal1ty edition. However, I do not have the software shown above. Where can I get it so I can correctly configure this card? I could not locate it on the Creative's web site.

Mic on headset does not work on my card but, does work with Motherboard intergrated sound.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bennnery

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

Hey my man YOu need to run the Creative Console laucher when it comes up

click on the WORD settings at the bottom of the window(of the console laucher)

from there you will have 1 tab or mulit tabs depending on your windows version you are running.

Your looking for little check box(aka its actually a circle)it will say microphone or headset I belive check microphone.

IF YO DONT HAVE THE ABOVE OPTION

Run the launcher When its open select Mixer on left hand side

Your window will change now top right is REC in red with a drop down box (arrow) click that select Microphone.Turn it all the way up. Hope this helps I know the instructions are kinda of out there just doing it by memory.


----------



## BigWheat

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi. Mic not working*

This is the first post I found doing a Google search for this problem, and wanted to add that I fixed it on Windows 7 by setting the FlexiJack to Microphone as pointed out in the above posts.

Then I had to open up the Recording tab of the Sound dialog box (right click on speaker in taskbar and select recording devices) and then right click the Microphone (Creative SB X-Fi) and set it as the default device.

It was set to the Digital-In as the default even though nothing was ever connected to it. 

Hope that this helps someone.


----------



## santifuzz

Hi ! sorry my english I´m from uruguay.
I have the MSI P6n diamond motherboard, windows 7 ultimate and the latest win7 drivers with the respective software downloaded from creative website. I tryed with MSI webpage drivers and there is no difference.

The sound card integrated Sound Blaster X-Fi doesn´t receive signal from Line-in jack. 

When I insert a simple cable into pink conector the win7 (record option) panel indicates that the line-in isn´t plugged in, and when it isn´t actually plugged in, the panel indicate that it´s plugged in, therefore it has a reversed behavior.

I realized that if I uninstall driver from administrator panel, and don´t touch anything, works fine ! :tongue: namely the card receive signal and the indicator of line-in indicator marks "working" ... If I reset machine, win7 install the driver automatically at the start and doesn´t work anymore. :4-dontkno

Please If anyone find the solution post it !!

Thanks


----------

